# official Magic @ Bulls Monday April 12, 2004 7:30 pm cst FSChi,WRBW NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Will Bulls make it two in a row?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wynn 

The Bull -- 95
The Magics -- 93


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 98
magics 93

crawford with 9
after good games he just stinks!


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Magic 95
Bulls 83


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 98

Orlando 85


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Magic 128
Bulls 127


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

84








78

Anything decent on HBO tonight?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Last game of the "PC Load Letter Season Ticket Holder" era (at least for a season). I sure would like if they could finish this pathetic season off with a bang. I mean, come on, it's the Magic without T-Mac!

Bulls - 104
Magic - 87


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 89


tragic 78


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 88-81


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 90
Magic 82


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

When I'm picking the Bulls and not feeling like I'm tossing those ribs out the window, something is seriously wrong with the other team.

Bulls 99
Magic 87


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bulls 90
Magic 88


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Will I say goodbye for a while?

Holds true for this game too:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1137536#post1137536


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 102
Magic 95

Crawford 48. two dunks off the backboards.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

i'd like to say we run away with this...but i was sooooooo wrong about the Hawks game...well, at least the Magic don't have T-Mac.








72







69

all i can say is, April 14 can't come soon enough. :sigh:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

bulls win, crawford will have atleast 40


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*I gotta believe*

the bulls are gonna really smash the magic , no t-mac , no defense , no chance on the road against the mediocre bulls 

101-84 bulls win


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

bulls--100
magic-90


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 98
Magic 86


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

um. ok so *FIZER starting tonight in the place of Eddy (out with a bruised knee)*

and Jeffries (fresh from his day of pampering at the invisible penthouse spa) in the place of Linton Johnson III 

AD addressed the crowd before the game to thank them (us) for their support. and (i'm sorta paraphrasing here) that even though they didn't give the fans much to cheer about this season, they would dedicate themselves over the summer to get stronger and come back with a new sense of purpose. it was nice.

uh oh. AD injured early. doesn't look good either, grimmacing in a lot of pain.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We better not be the FIRST team to lose against the T-mac-less Magic. They're like 0-15 w/o him and get blown out every night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would be funny if Fizer went off for 40 tonight. As kind of a farewell **** you to Pax.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> It would be funny if Fizer went off for 40 tonight. As kind of a farewell **** you to Pax.


That would be hilarious...

2 consecutive **** yous...

JC got his yesterday


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Or it would be funny if the Bulls weren't losing to the Magic by 7 at home :no:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

There is a silver lining. Losing = better chance at the #1 pick.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

If the Bull doesn't match Crawdaddy, even if only to trade him away later, then they are idiots. We don't have the luxury of letting a kid with his talent walk for nothing. No farewell FU there. As for the Fiz, maybe they're trying to showcase him so that someone will want an S & T.

I don't understand anything about the way the Bull have handled Fizer. Ditto Jefferies. What's up with that?

_Thanks, *TrueBlue!* for getting my predictions in while I was at my sister's for Easter!_


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Are we going to have to finish this game with Fizer as the biggest guy on the floor for us?!

OUCH!

I guess Linton is used to playing PF..... maybe that'll help.


----------



## elcocinero (Feb 10, 2003)

Anybody think the Bulls are showcasing Chris Jefferies for the Bobcats? 




"Expansion plan: The Bulls are hoping the expansion Charlotte Bobcats will take one of their bad contract players--Robinson, Williams or Antonio Davis. Expect the Bulls to throw in the maximum $3 million to make it appealing. The Bobcats are said to be leaning toward Chris Jefferies if they select a Bulls player, because he is young and athletic, with a small contract, and that is the type of player they are targeting. Jefferies' Fresno State teammate, Harvey's Melvin Ely, would love to be in Charlotte. He rarely plays for the Clippers."

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-040412smithnbanotes,1,5429520.column?coll=cs-bulls-utility


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elcocinero</b>!
> Anybody think the Bulls are showcasing Chris Jefferies for the Bobcats?
> 
> 
> ...


If their goal is to get Charlotte to take one of the three big contracts, then showcasing Jefferies is the last thing they want to do. If the Bobcats pick Jefferies, then the rest of the Bulls remain on our roster.

Would be nice to get out of the rest of his contract, though. 

If I were the Bull, I lay it on heavy about ERob's popularity in Charlotte. Let them know how we mishandled him, and offer the $3 million for them to take him in their expansion draft.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

JC's got some work to do if he wants to do a repeat of that 50 pointer from the other night. 6 points on 2-9 shooting, 0-3 3P FG's. :uhoh: Who made the bet that he'd have a bad night tonight?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Sorry but this season has been a waste of time and we've been robbed...

How is it Shirley, Linton, and Dupree can get minutes in games while Jefferies and Fizer are on IR and ERob is at the end of the bench?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We're down 19 at home and JC is sitting?


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> We're down 19 at home and JC is sitting?


Jefferies has played more minutes than Kirk and JC, and Pargo and Dupree are getting there too :no: I guess Skiles really wanted to prove who the worst team in the NBA is.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Jefferies has played more minutes than Kirk and JC, and Pargo and Dupree are getting there too :no: I guess Skiles really wanted to prove who the worst team in the NBA is.


Woohoo!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I wish Pippen would have played.


There's no reason to watch now.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

What a surprise, JC leading the charge...


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Marcus Fizer w/ 20 and 15?! What did I wake up in 2000 in Iowa?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think he's going to get 30 and 20, how you could ever put this guy on IR so Shirley can take his spot is just beyond me.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

All I want to know is... who has that fire skiles and fire pax club?... after this and johnson playing over CJeff... I'm joining...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> All I want to know is... who has that fire skiles and fire pax club?... after this and johnson playing over CJeff... I'm joining...


PM DaBullz...

He'll take care of it


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

thanx


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

:laugh: Do Pax and them even know what talent we have on this roster? Forget about the NBDL. Maybe we should scout our own team.

Some guy named Marcus Fizer just threw up 32 and 23 according to sportsline.

Apparently...and this comes from NBA.com...apparently he's been on the roster all year.

WHO KNEW!?:laugh: 

It's funny because it hurts so bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thge magic had lost 13 in a row before tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well i just came back from watching this "game"

Linton got burned by Juwan so bad it's not even funny. He played good D (put his hands to his face, charged him, everything), it's just that Juwan just drained every freakin shot. 

Crawford 6-16. Not what I expected tonight but then he didn't jack every shot up. Jamal passed the ball around but just 2 assists. 15 points isn't actually disappearing though. Fizer was a surprise tonight. 30 pts 20 boards. He really went to the hole and put up some crazy floaters. Gooden couldn't do anything against him. Chris Jeffries 41 minutes. Clearly wants to see what he can do tonight. 

I'll record Skiles and Paxson will comment too on this season.

That injury on AD looked super painful. declerq really stepped on his already bent ankle HARD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

alright I'm not going to post the SKiles comments. nothing interesting. The reporters were just asking about AD's injury. 

We had small lineups most of the night. We had trouble guarding them. on the occasion we were able to piece a couple stops, they were able to get a well-timed oreb and score a goal.Juwan had a good night and we couldn't stop him.

What's the injury status on Eddy Curry? * Not sure about his injury*

if AD is going to play against Indiana. *NO. I knew right before the jump that *

what kind of injury did he sustain. *some ligament sprain, not a tear.*

Any MRI done? *not sure*


----------



## Justice (Nov 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Crawford 6-16. Not what I expected tonight but then he didn't jack every shot up. Jamal passed the ball around but just 2 assists. 15 points isn't actually disappearing though. Fizer was a surprise tonight. 30 pts 20 boards.


Jamal actually went 5-17 (under 30% FG). I kinda expected that because he is a career under 40% shooter and things tend to balance out in games.

What I do not understand is why we did not let Fizer play and improve his trade value??????


----------

